# [k3B] Aucun graveur CD/DVD n'a été trouvé [resolu]

## BENJI

Bonsoir,

J'utilise pour la première fois K3B.

Je découvre.

Lors du premier lancement et les suivants les messages d'erreur suivants apparaissent :

-> "Aucun graveur CD/DVD n'a été trouvé."

et

-> "Le jeu de caractères local du système est ANSI_X3.4-1968" 

Pourquoi ?

Avez-vous une idée ?

Y a t-il un pré requis non géré par portage ?Last edited by BENJI on Thu May 29, 2008 3:01 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## E11

Regarde ceci

Quelle version de k3b utilises-tu ?

----------

## BENJI

J'ai pas bien compris d'où venait le porblème mais seulement des pistes

Ma version de K3B est la 1.0.4.

Je ne fais pas parti du group cdrw mais 

```
ben@ataualpa ~ $ id

uid=1000(ben) gid=1000(ben) groups=10(wheel),18(audio),27(video),35(games),100(users),1000(ben),1003(plugdev)

```

k3Bconfig ne semble pas exister sur le systeme, impossible de le lancer en simple utilisateur ou en root.

Une autre idée ?

----------

## E11

Mmmh chez moi non plus je n'ai pas k3bconfig mais je ne pense pas qu'il soit utile...

k3b fonctionne en root ?

Tu as essayé de faire ce qu'il dise dans le lien que j'ai donné ?

----------

## NEOxAKIRA

Ajoute toi au groupes cdrom et cdrw...

----------

## BENJI

 *NEOxAKIRA wrote:*   

> Ajoute toi au groupes cdrom et cdrw...

 C'est fait mais ça ne marche pas mieux !

C'est curieux je me demande si je n'ai pas un paquet de base à recompiler pour kde car l'icône home sur le bureau a subitement disparu.

Je ne peux plus editer le menu K par un clic droit dessus.

Vous auriez une idée à me sugérer pour contrôler ça ?

C'est une piste à mon avis car quand je met un cd dans mon graveur il n'y a aucun soucis le disque est monté et kde me demande ce que je veux faire.

K3b doit faire appelle à des librairie de kde où il manque peut-être un use ? 

```
ataualpa ~ # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.4.4 (default-linux/x86/2006.1, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 i686 Intel(R) Celeron(TM) CPU 1300MHz

Timestamp of tree: Tue, 26 Feb 2008 08:00:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p17-r1

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.4

dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r6

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.4_p6, 1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.23-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium3 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium3 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks metadata-transfer sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://gentoo.imj.fr/pub/gentoo http://gentoo.modulix.net/gentoo/ "

LINGUAS="fr"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/armagetron"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X alsa berkdb bitmap-fonts cli cracklib crypt cups dri fortran gdbm gif gpm hal iconv ipv6 isdnlog jpeg kde midi mp3 mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly opengl openmp pam pcre perl png ppds pppd python qt3 qt4 readline reflection samba sdl session spl ssl tcpd tiff truetype-fonts type1-fonts unicode vorbis x86 xorg zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="fr" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev nv nvidia vesa vmware"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, LC_ALL, LDFLAGS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

Ne pourrait-il pas y avoir une couffe dans mon fstab

```
 The root filesystem should have a pass number of either 0 or 1.

# All other filesystems should have a pass number of 0 or greater than 1.

#

# See the manpage fstab(5) for more information.

#

# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>          <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/hdb1               /boot           ext2            auto,noatime    1 2

/dev/hdb2               /               ext3            noatime         0 1

/dev/hdb3               none            swap            sw              0 0

/dev/hdb4               /mnt/oasis      vfat            rw,user,users,auto,quiet,uid=ben,gid=users,umask=007            0 0

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0      /mnt/cdrom      iso9660         noauto,ro       0 0

/dev/fd0                /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto          0 0

# NOTE: The next line is critical for boot!

proc                    /proc           proc            defaults        0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink).

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

shm                     /dev/shm        tmpfs           nodev,nosuid,noexec     0 0

```

extrait de dmesg

```
ben@ataualpa ~ $ dmesg | grep hd

Kernel command line: root=/dev/hdb2 acpi=force

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xff00-0xff07, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xff08-0xff0f, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

hda: SAMSUNG SV1021H, ATA DISK drive

hdb: HDS728080PLAT20, ATA DISK drive

hdc: IDE-CD R/RW 16x10A, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdd: DVD-ROM BDV316C, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 19932192 sectors (10205 MB) w/426KiB Cache, CHS=19774/16/63, UDMA(100)

hda: cache flushes not supported

 hda: hda1

hdb: max request size: 512KiB

hdb: 160836480 sectors (82348 MB) w/1719KiB Cache, CHS=16383/255/63, UDMA(100)

hdb: cache flushes supported

 hdb: hdb1 hdb2 hdb3 hdb4

hdc: ATAPI 40X CD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 8192kB Cache, UDMA(33)

hdd: ATAPI 48X DVD-ROM drive, 512kB Cache, UDMA(33)

EXT3 FS on hdb2, internal journal

Adding 248996k swap on /dev/hdb3.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:248996k

```

Mon graveur c'est hdc

sinon j'ai ça aussi :

```
ben@ataualpa ~ $ cdrecord -scanbus

scsibus1000:

        1000,0,0 100000) *

        1000,1,0 100001) *

        1000,2,0 100002) 'IDE-CD  ' 'R/RW 16x10A     ' '01B0' Removable CD-ROM

        1000,3,0 100003) 'DVD-16X ' 'DVD-ROM BDV316C ' '.20B' Removable CD-ROM

        1000,4,0 100004) *

        1000,5,0 100005) *

        1000,6,0 100006) *

        1000,7,0 100007) *

```

```
ben@ataualpa ~ $ cdrecord -v dev=1000,2,0 100002

wodim: No write mode specified.

wodim: Asuming -tao mode.

wodim: Future versions of wodim may have different drive dependent defaults.

TOC Type: 1 = CD-ROM

wodim: Operation not permitted. Warning: Cannot raise RLIMIT_MEMLOCK limits.scsidev: '1000,2,0'

scsibus: 1000 target: 2 lun: 0

WARNING: the deprecated pseudo SCSI syntax found as device specification.

Support for that may cease in the future versions of wodim. For now,

the device will be mapped to a block device file where possible.

Run "wodim --devices" for details.

Linux sg driver version: 3.5.27

Wodim version: 1.1.6

SCSI buffer size: 64512

Device type    : Removable CD-ROM

Version        : 0

Response Format: 1

Vendor_info    : 'IDE-CD  '

Identification : 'R/RW 16x10A     '

Revision       : '01B0'

Device seems to be: Generic mmc CD-RW.

Current: 0x0000 (Reserved/Unknown)

Profile: 0x000A (CD-RW)

Profile: 0x0009 (CD-R)

Profile: 0x0008 (CD-ROM)

Using generic SCSI-3/mmc   CD-R/CD-RW driver (mmc_cdr).

Driver flags   : MMC-2 SWABAUDIO BURNFREE

Supported modes: TAO PACKET SAO SAO/R96P SAO/R96R

Beginning DMA speed test. Set CDR_NODMATEST environment variable if device

communication breaks or freezes immediately after that.

FIFO size      : 12582912 = 12288 KB

wodim: No such file or directory. Cannot open '100002'.

```

```
ben@ataualpa ~ $ wodim --devices

wodim: Overview of accessible drives (2 found) :

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

 0  dev='/dev/hdc'      rwrw-- : 'IDE-CD' 'R/RW 16x10A'

 1  dev='/dev/hdd'      rwrw-- : 'DVD-16X' 'DVD-ROM BDV316C'

-------------------------------------------------------------------------

```

 :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## gglaboussole

 *BENJI wrote:*   

> 
> 
> /dev/cdroms/cdrom0      /mnt/cdrom      iso9660         noauto,ro       0 0
> 
> 

 

je sais pas si ça peu arranger les choses car j'ai testé plein de logiciels de gravure et je dois reconnaître bien qu'étant sous gnome que k3b est l'un des meilleurs et des plus simples et je n'ai jamais rencontré ce genre de problème avec lui, mais en théorie ce serait pas mieux en rw ? car ro c'est read only... mais sans conviction...essaie...

et question bête t'es embêté qu'avec k3b ? ça marche en ligne de cde ?

Edit : 

WARNING: the deprecated pseudo SCSI syntax found as device specification

ça aussi ça m'interpelle... regarde de plus près ta config de noyau...

----------

## loopx

hé ho!

Vous sortez d'ou vous   :Laughing: 

```
loop loopx # cat /etc/fstab

# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>                  <dump/pass>

/dev/sda5               swap            swap            defaults                0 0

/dev/sda1               /               reiserfs        defaults                0 0

/dev/sda3               /mnt/data       reiserfs        defaults                0 0

/dev/sda4               /mnt/transfert  ntfs-3g         defaults,force          0 0

#/dev/hda1              /mnt/win        ntfs            ro                      1 0

#/dev/hda5              /mnt/data1      vfat            defaults,umask=002,gid=100,uid=1000     0 0

#/dev/hda6              /mnt/data2      vfat            defaults,umask=002,gid=100,uid=1000     0 0

#/dev/hdc               /mnt/cdrom      iso9660         noauto,user,ro          0 0

#/dev/hdd               /mnt/graveur    iso9660         noauto,user             0 0

#/dev/fd0               /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto                  0 0

# NOTE: The next line is critical for boot!

none                    /proc           proc            defaults                0 0

none                    /dev/shm        tmpfs           defaults                0 0

```

Oui, j'ai commenté tout lecteur/graveur ou stockage de mass. Les media amovible ne DOIVENT PLUS se trouver dans fstab (c'est inutile!). Donc, ro ou rw, ca change rien  :Wink: 

Est tu sur que ton CD/DVD est bien reconnu par ton lecteur ? Mon portable à une méchante tendance à nier tout ... ce n'est pas la faute à K3B, bien au contraire, il n'est que la victime.

Pour les groups:

```
loop loopx # id loopx

uid=1000(loopx) gid=100(users) groupes=100(users),6(disk),10(wheel),18(audio),19(cdrom),27(video),35(games),80(cdrw),409(plugdev)

```

 :Surprised: 

----------

## BENJI

 *loopx wrote:*   

> hé ho!
> 
> Est tu sur que ton CD/DVD est bien reconnu par ton lecteur ? Mon portable à une méchante tendance à nier tout ... ce n'est pas la faute à K3B, bien au contraire, il n'est que la victime.
> 
> 

 

Cette petite phrase m'a mis la puce à l'oreille.

Ah! il faut peut-être mettre le cd vierge dans le lecteur avant de lancer K3B   :Confused: 

Je l'ai fait et... bah ça marche impécable !

Au début de mon message je demandais s'il n'y a pas de pré requis : Bah celui là il est de taille !   :Wink: 

J'ai toujours l'autre message : 

-> "Le jeu de caractères local du système est ANSI_X3.4-1968"

Mais est-ce vraiment un problème ?

----------

## loopx

 :Laughing: 

puissant ca   :Laughing: 

T'es sur qu'il n'y a pas un bouton "raffraichir" en forme de fleche ou autre (dans le truc de gravure ?) ... ca éviterais de devoir redémarrer k3b   :Rolling Eyes: 

suis casiment sur qu'il y en a un   :Wink: 

Pour le jeux de caractère, aucune idée ... As tu été voir "k3bsetup" ?

----------

## USTruck

Bonjour,

Peux-tu en console taper 'locale -a' et 'locale' et nous en donner le résultat.

Merci

----------

## BENJI

```
ben@ataualpa ~ $ locale -a

C

POSIX

en_US

en_US.utf8

fr_FR

fr_FR.utf8

fr_FR@euro

ben@ataualpa ~ $ locale

LANG=

LC_CTYPE="POSIX"

LC_NUMERIC="POSIX"

LC_TIME="POSIX"

LC_COLLATE="POSIX"

LC_MONETARY="POSIX"

LC_MESSAGES="POSIX"

LC_PAPER="POSIX"

LC_NAME="POSIX"

LC_ADDRESS="POSIX"

LC_TELEPHONE="POSIX"

LC_MEASUREMENT="POSIX"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="POSIX"

LC_ALL=

ben@ataualpa ~ $

```

Voilà !

----------

## SlashRhumSlashNeisson

salut,

Le fait de ne pas mettre de support dans le lecteur n'empêche pas k3b de connaître le graveur   :Rolling Eyes: 

dans l'interface graphique de k3b : configuration/configurer k3b/périphériques/

pas de média dans le lecteur, ton graveur est détecté.  :Wink: 

pour le message, essaies de valider tes locales.

```
#export LC_ALL="fr_FR@euro"

#export LANG="fr_FR@euro"

#env-update && source /etc/profile

#locale-gen

```

dans ton etc/env.d/

vérifies ton 02locales

```
vi 02locales
```

```
LANG="fr_FR@euro"

LANGUAGE="fr_FR@euro"

LC_ALL="fr_FR@euro"

```

```
$locale

LANG=fr_FR@euro

LC_CTYPE="fr_FR@euro"

LC_NUMERIC="fr_FR@euro"

LC_TIME="fr_FR@euro"

LC_COLLATE="fr_FR@euro"

LC_MONETARY="fr_FR@euro"

LC_MESSAGES="fr_FR@euro"

LC_PAPER="fr_FR@euro"

LC_NAME="fr_FR@euro"

LC_ADDRESS="fr_FR@euro"

LC_TELEPHONE="fr_FR@euro"

LC_MEASUREMENT="fr_FR@euro"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="fr_FR@euro"

LC_ALL=fr_FR@euro
```

----------

## BENJI

Salut et merci pour ta réponse

 *SlashRhumSlashNeisson wrote:*   

> 
> 
> pour le message, essaies de valider tes locales.
> 
> ```
> ...

 

 :Wink:  super ça c'est fait et ça à l'aire de marcher, si tu pouvais juste m'expliqer à quoi serve les variables LC_ALL et LANG.

A quoi sert env-update && source /etc/profile et qu'est-ce qu'apporte de plus le locale-gen ?

Bon c'es si tu as un peu de temps bien sûr !

 *SlashRhumSlashNeisson wrote:*   

> 
> 
> dans ton etc/env.d/
> 
> vérifies ton 02locales
> ...

 

Je regrette mais ce fichier n'existe pas (ceci explique peut-être cela !   :Rolling Eyes:  )

```
ataualpa env.d # ls

00basic                  05gcc-i686-pc-linux-gnu  20udev                 45kdepaths-3.5  50ncurses  90games           binutils

03opengl                 05portage.envd           30java-finalclasspath  45qt3           50qtdir3   99gentoolkit-env  gcc

05binutils               20java-config            37fontconfig           50gconf         70klibc    99libstdc++

05gcc-i386-pc-linux-gnu  20php5                   44qt4                  50gtk2          70less     99splash

```

----------

## ghoti

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/guide-localization.xml

----------

## BENJI

ok je vais lire ça !

Mais j'ai un petit soucis déjà :

```
ataualpa ~ # date

Fri Apr 18 14:31:42 CEST 2008
```

Sauf qu'à ma montre j'ai 20 minutes de plus !

De plus si je lis la doc je devrais avoir CET et pas CEST !

Et il est même dit  *Quote:*   

> Note : Assurez-vous que l'indicateur de zone de temps (dans notre cas « CET ») correspondent à votre zone.

  Mais on fait comment pour le vérifier   :Rolling Eyes:   :Question: 

----------

## yoyo

Pour le problème K3B, ça ne serait pas du au fait qu'il utilise le support ide et pas la libata par hasard ??

Pour le problème de l'heure, essaie de la régler (ntp-client est ton ami) et vérifie qu'il n'y ait pas de dérive importante. Pour la doc, amha le handbook doit contenir tout ce qu'il faut : http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/handbook/index.xml.

Enjoy !

----------

## Desintegr

 *BENJI wrote:*   

> De plus si je lis la doc je devrais avoir CET et pas CEST !

 

On est passé à l'heure d'été.

À lire : http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heure_d%27%C3%A9t%C3%A9_d%27Europe_centrale

----------

## kopp

Vérifie l'existence d'un fichier /etc/adjtime, qui pourrait causer une dérive aussi.

Sinon, comme le dit Desintegr, on est bien en CEST

----------

## BENJI

ok autant pour moi fallait savoir ce que ça voulait dire...

Bon sinon j'ai bien un fichier /etc/adjtime

```
ataualpa ~ # cat /etc/adjtime

-70.190330 1208497539 0.000000

1207889014

LOCAL

```

Mais bon, là faut savoir si c'est des coordonnées polaires pour retouver mais 20 minutes et je ne comprends pas le radian antique !

----------

## kopp

Si je me souviens bien, le supprimer peut résoudre des problèmes si l'horloge se dérègle. Fais en une copie et dégage le une fois ton horloge réglée, pour voir...

----------

## yoyo

Tu supprimes le fichier adjtime, tu remets à l'heure ton système (via la commande date) et tu surveilles que la date (et l'heure) ne dérive pas et que le fichier adjtime ne se recrée pas.

Enjoy !

EDIT : grillé ... apparemment adjtime permet d'ajuster l'heure de façon monotone en accélérant ou en ralentissant la valeur de l'horloge d'un facteur défini dans le fichier /etc/adjtime. C'est une méthode moins brutale qu'une mise à l'heure via date qui permet d'éviter certains problèmes de fichiers créer "dans le futur" par exemple. La source : http://www.bash-linux.com/unix-man-adjtime-francais.html.

----------

## SlashRhumSlashNeisson

Salut BENJI,

pour caller l'horloge

```
#rm /etc/adjtime

#date -s HEURE

#date -s DATE

#hwclock --systohc

#/etc/init.d/clock restart

```

Sinon je pense que tu devrais vérifier certains fichiers de conf concernant les fuseaux et l'horloge

```
#cp /usr/share/zoneinfo/Europe/Paris /etc/localtime
```

mets ensuite dans /etc/cond.d/clock

```
CLOCK="UTC"

TIMEZONE="Europe/Paris"
```

ensuite commentes dans /etc/rc.conf

```
#CLOCK="UTC"
```

Après tu règles la date et l'heure soit graphiquement soit en ligne de commande   :Wink: 

----------

## BENJI

Salut !

J'ai fait ce que tu m'as dis tout allait bien !

En redémarrant j'ai maintenant 2 heures d'avance sur l'heure normale   :Shocked: 

UTC + 4 heures en bref

J'ai donc de nouveau régler l'heure avec deux heures de moins, j'ai fait un reboot et je me retrouve de nouveau avec deux heure d'avance.

Ce que je ne comprends pas c'est pourquoi m'avoir fait mettre dans /etc/cond.d/clock

CLOCK="UTC" et pas "local" ?

Car je l'ai modifié en laissant "local" et là l'heure est bonne toutefois est-ce vraiment comme ça qu'il faut s'y prendre ?

Merci d'avance pour les réponses.

----------

## nemo13

 *BENJI wrote:*   

> Salut !
> 
> J'ai fait ce que tu m'as dis tout allait bien !
> 
> En redémarrant j'ai maintenant 2 heures d'avance sur l'heure normale  
> ...

 

Bonjour,

on laisse souvent "local" lorsqu'on est multiboot avec un microsoft

question qu'as-tu en TIMEZONE ?

personellement bien qu'étant que linux , j'ai :

 *Quote:*   

> clock="local"
> 
> clock_systohc="yes"

 

 *Quote:*   

> cat /etc/timezone 
> 
> Europe/Paris

 

désolé pour le chat

et je synchrone mon micro par ntp

----------

## BENJI

 *nemo13 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Bonjour,
> 
> on laisse souvent "local" lorsqu'on est multiboot avec un microsoft
> ...

 

C'est mon cas mais je n'utilise plus XP !

 *nemo13 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> personellement bien qu'étant que linux , j'ai :
> 
>  *Quote:*   clock="local"
> ...

 

J'ai le même timezone et suis en local.

Le clock_systohc est à NO dans mon cas.

Je pense que je vais laisser tout ça comme c'est l'heure à l'air bonne maintenant !

----------

## SlashRhumSlashNeisson

Un ch'ti Résolu   :Wink: 

----------

